# Fish Gumbo



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Does anyone have a easy made Fish Gumbo;Nice spicy soup is great to have in the upcoming cold mounths;it also clears out sinouses too.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

ahhh man...that does sound ridiculously good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*fish gumbo*

fish gumbo,,, never tiried it,,but would like to,,and shrimp gumbo too..:spam:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Here ya go guys: This works with fish, shrimp, crawfish and my favorite...Catfish. 

1/4 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1 tsp garlic powder (I don't like using garlic salt)
1 tsp cajun seasoning
1 bay leaf
2 tblsp olive oil
1/3 cup diced onion
1/3 cup diced celery
1/2 cup dice green pepper
1 1/2 tblsp all purpose flour
1 can chicken broth
1 can diced tomatoes
3 oz tomato paste
1 pack frozen cut okra
hot sauce to taste
1lb cat fish chunks
steamed rice

Combine the black pepper, garlic powder, Cajun seasoning and bay leaf and set aside. Heat olive oil on med-high heat in a large pot. Add green pepper, onions and celery and stir. Add flour and stir until well blended. Add chicken broth. Add tomatoes, tomato paste and okra and stir until mixed well. Add hot sauce to your taste. Bring to a boil then reduce heat and simmer for 30 mins uncovered. Add catfish and mix well. Cover and simmer for 20 mins. Serve with the rice.


Like I said, you can use ANY kind of seafood with this. Me personally, I leave out the chicken broth and make my own stock according to what seafood I use, if I have the time. It just tastes better that way. I use brown rice instead of white rice. Enjoy. If ya need anymore recipes, give me a shout. I have a boat load from back in the day when I cooked.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

More here and more to follow.http://amryal.com/recipes/recipe/Soups%20Chowders%20Gumbos%20Jambalaya%20and%20Stews/soup%20chowders%20etc.htm
The main address is http://amryal.com/recipes/

Lots of stuff by RuddeDogg and others as well.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bobmac said:


> More here and more to follow.http://amryal.com/recipes/recipe/Soups%20Chowders%20Gumbos%20Jambalaya%20and%20Stews/soup%20chowders%20etc.htm
> The main address is http://amryal.com/recipes/
> 
> Lots of stuff by RuddeDogg and others as well.


Thanks Bob.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

You are very welcome and thanks for your contributions!
Getting back into it now that cooler weather is here and things are on a level keel.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I have to try this one out . . . love seafood.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SurfPlug said:


> I have to try this one out . . . love seafood.


Works great with ANY kind of seafood.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sound like a good one to use up all those fish from the bottom of the freezer.
Thanks RD.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Sound like a good one to use up all those fish from the bottom of the freezer.
> Thanks RD.


Yep.......It's a good all around recipe. Enjoy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

ok DOG........................................Thanks..........


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

here's a chowder I make with clams and oysters, sometimes mixed together... should work well with fish also...

HATTERAS CLAM CHOWDER
1 dozen chopped fresh chowder clams, including juice
4 strips bacon
1 onion, chopped
4 celery ribs, sliced
4 large ******* potatoes, chunked
1/2 cup fresh parsley, chopped
salt and pepper to taste
Cut the bacon into bite size pieces, and sauté in the soup pot until browned. Add the chopped onion and sliced celery and sauté 5 more minutes to release the flavors. Add enough water to cover these ingredients and simmer until almost soft. 
Meanwhile, peel and chunk the potatoes. Add these to the soup pot along with more water to cover the potatoes. Simmer until the potatoes are almost tender. Do not drain the pot. 
Finally, add the chopped clams, all the juice, salt and pepper to taste, and the chopped parsley to the mixture. Bring this all back to a simmer until the potatoes are tender. Cover the pot and let it sit for about 15 minutes to allow flavors to marry. 
Hint: If you cannot get someone to shuck the clams for you while retaining all the juice, simply steam the clams just until they begin to open. Cool and do the rest yourself. Also, when we have steamed clams, I save the extra juice and freeze it for later use.


----------

